# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  ساخت یاهو

## behzad_vb.net

سلام دوستان عزیز من یک میخوام به یاهو لاگین کنم پی ام بدم میخوام این برنامه رو تو ویژوال بیسیک طراحی کنم با تشکر از همه

----------


## _behnam_

اینجارو یه نگاه بنداز
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...%D8%A7-winsock

----------

